# Price for "free range" pork



## Mainelyhappy (Jan 28, 2008)

A friend of mine is ready to take two pigs to slaughter. 
She got them as piglets this summer, they had a nice paddock and good shelter. She fed them well... lots of cast off farm produce in conjunction with pig food. She is offering me to buy 1/2 pig (approx 60 lbs) at 4 to 4.50 per pound. Is this a resonable price? I honestly have no idea. I paid $3 per pound for grass fed beef this fall.

Thank you in advance. 
Daryl in Maine
(VERY anxious to try home raised pork!)


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Seems awful high to me....But then, you know that the pigs were raised well, and no one can fault her for wanting some of the money back from the pigs...


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

depends on if that includes processing fees. We get $1.75/lb hanging weight and the buyer pays processing. It ends up being about $2.50/lb all said and done. I would even say that our price is a bit too low but $4 is way too high, IMO, unless it's organic.

And 60lbs seems low for a weight estimate. Our hogs at 6 mo old would have a hanging weight of about 90 to 100lbs per 1/2.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been looking at price sheets on web sites that have them. that price is probably about average from what I have seen.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Call a couple of meat lockers and ask what they are charging for a side of pork.

That price seems awfully high to me. Pork should cost less than beef. Does that include cut and wrap and smoking?

It's not unusual for custom butchers to also sell sides. so you can call one of the custom butchers and get a price that you would pay if you bought a side from him. You should also be able to find the auction price for hogs in your area, although a side of home raised pork is going to cost considerably more than mystery pork on the hoof.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

I sold ours to friends for $1.30 per pound hanging weight plus processing. They were pastured, fed excess milk, scraps, commercial feed, acorns, dropped pears. I had 5, sold 4, kept 1. Our pig ended up free and I still made about $50. $4 a pound is a bit pricey. Maybe they're trying to recover costs for fencing, feeders, etc.

On the good side, depending on what she fed them, it might be the best pork you've ever had. We fed lots of whole milk from an all-natural dairy up the road from us. The chops are like butter.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

That is a very reasonable price. We charge $4.50/lb hanging weight for half pigs. That is delivered to the butcher. The customer pays for slaughter and cut & wrap plus any smoking or other processing they want.

This is not CAFO pork you're talking. It is hand raised and a far higher quality. It should be far better tasting than the standard super market fare.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

As always I urge folks to not discount the value of farm raised pork. If a farmer can't make money at it then he will no longer be a farmer. If the price is something you are willing to pay then it's the right price; you are paying the farmer for being who he has chosen to be and that should be rewarded.


----------



## welder (Dec 16, 2010)

My way of thinking if I'm happy with the product and the seller is happy it doesn't really matter with the price.


----------



## Sharedspirit (Aug 16, 2008)

I think that your friend is asking a fair price for the pork. You are getting a much higher quality of meat. Let us know how you like it after you've cooked some up!


----------



## Mainelyhappy (Jan 28, 2008)

I sincerely appreciate everyones input. I will report back! 
Thanks so much, 
Daryl


----------

